# My most frightening Halloween memory



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

What keep's Dracula's house guests awake? His coffin'!

Missy Witchy


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

My coffin seems to bother all my neighbors


----------



## casper (Oct 20, 2003)

LOL<<like that one,it was great,
hi all im new here,,
but pleas keep your coffin at bay,LOL,
casper

casper the friendly ghost


----------



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

Welcome casper. Hope you like this w/e this haloween forum thingy is.
have fun and dont do anythign i wouldnt do! j/k


Tiff


----------



## internal virus (Sep 1, 2004)

I hate when that happens

I need a liver to feast on


----------

